# VI-Control appreciation



## AudioLoco (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi there everyone. I am a new-ish member.
Just wanted to express how much I am liking the vibe on this forum. 
Not only it is a place to find great information and suggestions, but also enjoy relaxed and aggressive-free attitudes.
I have been around other forums and I have to say this place is very civil and friendly from my short experience until now.
Nothing is perfect, and I imagine there are some frictions here too, but for being an internet forum it is really refreshing.

That's it! 
Nice one everyone, you're all fab!
Have a great Black Friday!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2020)

Our pleasure! Good to have you around. Have a very nice BF yourself, and you can always holler for help when the GAS gets too much to handle!


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Our pleasure! Good to have you around. Have a very nice BF yourself, and you can always holler for help when the GAS gets too much to handle!


Thank you Doctor! I appreciate that. What GAS?!


----------



## ReelToLogic (Nov 23, 2020)

Welcome and I agree 100% with your comments! I am a member of a few other forums (some are for non-music topics) and the vibe and helpfulness of this forum is by far the nicest of them all. A really nice feeling of community.

GAS = Gear Acquisition Syndrome and in the case of VI-Contral refers to the never-ending desire for more sample libraries. Can you ever have too many sample libraries?.....


----------



## pixelcrave (Nov 23, 2020)

Hear, hear — good thread! I'm also a fairly new member — have been lurking for a few months but only started posting recently. Thank you all who have been gracious with sharing their knowledge!

Now... back to my spreadsheet of BF wishlist (weird, somehow I keep nudging the budget up everyday).

Cheers.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 26, 2020)

AudioLoco said:


> Hi there everyone. I am a new-ish member.
> Just wanted to express how much I am liking the vibe on this forum.
> Not only it is a place to find great information and suggestions, but also enjoy relaxed and aggressive-free attitudes.
> I have been around other forums and I have to say this place is very civil and friendly from my short experience until now.
> ...



posts like this make the world a better place!

stay safe,

shoutout from Switzerland!


----------



## darthdeus (Nov 27, 2020)

Joining in, I’m also fairly new and this site quickly turned into my favorite forum on the whole internet!


----------



## davidhewitson (Nov 28, 2020)

Welcome! I am new-ish as well and the general culture here is great. If you use search and look through old threads there is so much valuable knowledge and experience to dig up


----------



## TGV (Nov 29, 2020)

There's a good balance between professionals and amateurs and everything in between, there are (almost!) no flame wars and feuds, it's informative, helpful, and has quality content and music. What's not to like?

I too am highly appreciative of this forum, both the earlier work of Frederik Russ, and now of Mike Green, our gracious host since a few years.


----------



## gohrev (Nov 29, 2020)

Agree, it's a fantastic forum and not a single question gets dismissed, but rather answered very helpfully and constructively. One of my favourite places on the great big web.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Nov 30, 2020)

My favorite place to come. Thanks to all who keep it running!!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 1, 2020)

As a Mod from the inception of this forum under Frederick and now under Mike, it is gratifying to see this thread. I have seen the occasionally flare up but usually the forum’s thoughtful members self moderate.


----------



## proxima (Dec 1, 2020)

One of the things that I'm constantly impressed by is when new users show up asking a question that's been hashed over so many times, plenty of people are still happy to engage. Sometimes that's just pointing to a thread, but often it's having the same discussion over again without apparent exasperation.

The vast majority of posters here are kind, helpful folk.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm going to take this opportunity to add to the conversation by expressing the following.

Thank you for having the option to ignore both threads and people. While I truly appreciate this community, there are always people and topics that simply don't gel. As I am a proponent of 'turning off the tv if you don't like something' I am very happy about this.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 4, 2020)

How come this thread shows up in my Latest Posts, but I don't see a new post? Oh wait, I think I know what's going on ... it must be because some moron on my Ignore list posted recently.



On a more serious note, yes, it's a great group of people here and I'm proud to be associated with it. Credit goes to Frederick Russ for putting it together. A short history of how the forum started is here.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 4, 2020)

I there a way to ignore everyone/everything? Might be cool - in a Twilight Zone/Omega Man kind of way - to be the last person on VI-Control... actually too creepy, not to mention the power of suggestion thingy.


----------



## goonman (Dec 4, 2020)

I must say also that I've learned and "bought" probably more than I would've had I not been able to glean the wisdom from the exceptionally talented people that give unselfishly from their experience.


----------



## giwro (Dec 17, 2020)

I’ve been here a bit over a year myself, and have received so much good advice as well as hopefully been able to provide some as well. The only caveat is that if you stick around here, you likely will spend some money, as I’ve heard of stuff on VI that I’d probably never have heard of any other way... so I guess VI is sort of a “gateway drug” of sorts to sample addiction.

For me, it’s been really fun - when I was younger and broke (and EWQL Symphonic Orchestra was new and frightfully expensive) I couldn’t dream of affording quality tools nor the equipment to run them. Now I produce samples myself and some of that profit helps feed my GAS addiction.

Carry on.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 18, 2020)

The mods here are total weenies.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 26, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> The mods here are total weenies.


True! Hope one of them reads this post


----------



## Markrs (Dec 26, 2020)

This is one of the kindest most accepting forums I have ever been a part of, full of lovely people. The comparison is very stark if you dip your toe into other music forums. Here most of the time we consider what we say and apologise if what we said came across different to what we intended.


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 26, 2020)

I am here every single day or more than one year. This forum is great.

A lot of professionals giving great advice.
A lot of funny and constructive talks.
Best place to keep updated about how the industry of VI-C for orchestra are moving.
Best place to share the culpability with the GAS. (And get more GAS)
The only place in the world where I can fond info about N (Even I got a great introductory discount)

Happy to belong to this community and share my journey trying to make some nice music.


----------



## AlvinSWong (Dec 29, 2020)

+1. Is there some sort of Patreon or other donation avenue to share this appreciation to keep the site up? Or is add space revenue suffice. Thankful for the mods and community here too. (Kinda interesting reading the history of how this site came to be and the member driven projects of past).


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 29, 2020)

Caught this train in 2017 and what I've absorbed in three years couldn't have been acquired anywhere else. People who have worked on major films actually tolerate my questions and ramblings. We all have different opinions on everything from gear to favorite composer but it's ALL great info. AND keeps you from making some monetary mistakes.

For instance, this forum just saved me $2600 because I was about to buy Genelecs because I thought the iLoud MTMs were never going to sound as amazing as others have stated. Then someone throws out Sonarworks as a suggestion, and now my monitors sound... awesome as ever, just posted results yesterday.

Been a longtime guitarist and piano player (NOT a pianist, I'm not that good) but as a newer-ish MIDI orchestration maniac, this site is off-the-chart valuable.


----------



## leo007 (May 7, 2021)

Hey there AudioLoco,
wish you lot of great experience from taking part of our truly amazing community


----------



## Manfred (May 31, 2021)

+1


----------



## Ciochi (Jun 14, 2021)

I knew that this is an appreciation post. I have to say that VI is made by fantastic people. 
However, this place is like hell. Since I'm in, I've spent more on libraries than on food. Just in the last days I've bought noire, forzo and Areia. This not good, there should be a warning or something I don't know "leave all your money you that register" or similar.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 14, 2021)

Ciochi said:


> I knew that this is an appreciation post. I have to say that VI is made by fantastic people.
> However, this place is like hell. Since I'm in, I've spent more on libraries than on food. Just in the last days I've bought noire, forzo and Areia. This not good, there should be a warning or something I don't know "leave all your money you that register" or similar.


We all feel your pain. Before coming here I took ages to decide to buy just a cheap keyboard or software. After coming here I was happily spending hundreds on a library and delighted that I had got such a good deal 😂


----------



## el-bo (Jun 14, 2021)

Ciochi said:


> I knew that this is an appreciation post. I have to say that VI is made by fantastic people.
> However, this place is like hell. Since I'm in, I've spent more on libraries than on food. Just in the last days I've bought noire, forzo and Areia. This not good, there should be a warning or something I don't know "leave all your money you that register" or similar.


One can live without food for longer than one can live without music


----------



## Ciochi (Jun 14, 2021)

Markrs said:


> We all feel your pain. Before coming here I took ages to decide to buy just a cheap keyboard or software. After coming here I was happily spending hundreds on a library and delighted that I had got such a good deal 😂


This forum has changed my approach to life. I lurked forums and google for days or weeks just for and usb stick or a pair or sunglasses. Then I registered here, and I'm: oh, well, life is too short to not buy that pad collection on 50% discount.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 14, 2021)

Ciochi said:


> This forum has changed my approach to life. I lurked forums and google for days or weeks just for and usb stick or a pair or sunglasses. Then I registered here, and I'm: oh, well, life is too short to not buy that pad collection on 50% discount.


That way lies madness. The pad collection needs to be at least 75% off. A 75% off criterion totally restores sanity.


----------



## Instrugramm (Jun 26, 2021)

I'm a big fan of this forum as well, it creates a platform for discussion inhabited by lovely and creative people with a sense of common ideas and topics of interest.

You do tend to lose a lot more money by stumbling through the library topics though...


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 26, 2021)

It's undoubtedly a wonderful forum, however I have to question the name.


----------



## Chromofonic (Feb 3, 2022)

I so much agree with everything everybody is saying. The VI-Control forum seems to be well balanced. Yet, I am somewhat afraid to post things in fear of posting the wrong thing, or in the wrong place. On another forum, I unintentionally posted in the wrong section and then drama broke loose, long accusatory arguments, stalking, law and order language etc. It seems to defy the fact that we are all here for the love of music and the creative tools that make it possible. Having gone through the rules of this forum, I understand most concepts, including "drama magnets". I still have some questions that need clarification. 
Let's say that I want to express my opinion about the perceived worth of a library or the behaviour economics underlying a product that is intimately associated with how to build a product. Would that be considered "company bashing"? 
Also, if I release a video concerning a subject dealing with virtual instrument sampling, how and where is the best (appropriate) place to make it known in this forum? 
I am grateful to everybody in this forum for their understanding, manners and class. I thank you.


----------



## Tralen (Feb 3, 2022)

Chromofonic said:


> I so much agree with everything everybody is saying. The VI-Control forum seems to be well balanced. Yet, I am somewhat afraid to post things in fear of posting the wrong thing, or in the wrong place. On another forum, I unintentionally posted in the wrong section and then drama broke loose, long accusatory arguments, stalking, law and order language etc. It seems to defy the fact that we are all here for the love of music and the creative tools that make it possible. Having gone through the rules of this forum, I understand most concepts, including "drama magnets". I still have some questions that need clarification.
> Let's say that I want to express my opinion about the perceived worth of a library or the behaviour economics underlying a product that is intimately associated with how to build a product. Would that be considered "company bashing"?
> Also, if I release a video concerning a subject dealing with virtual instrument sampling, how and where is the best (appropriate) place to make it known in this forum?
> I am grateful to everybody in this forum for their understanding, manners and class. I thank you.


For the video, there is the Samplecasts, Podcasts, Videocasts forum.

And you are allowed to criticize the companies outside of the Commercial Announcements threads.


----------



## Chromofonic (Feb 3, 2022)

Tralen said:


> For the video, there is the Samplecasts, Podcasts, Videocasts forum.
> 
> And you are allowed to criticize the companies outside of the Commercial Announcements threads.


Thank you!


----------



## Cdnalsi (Feb 3, 2022)

Even though I registered a while ago, I've only started getting my feet wet recently when researching what orchestra to buy next.

You all have been a great help and very welcoming.

Thanks! <3


----------



## Lord Daknight (Sep 29, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> always holler for help when the GAS gets too much to handle!


So that we can be the devil on your shoulder and intensify it


----------



## Gothi (Oct 9, 2022)

We are in too. Besides from the engaged attitudes, we like the composer focus a lot. Our style is so marginal; mixture of electronic music, folk music and classical music, and we often feel completely outside all modern techno, dance, ambient, EDM, Hip-Hop and the like on other forums, which others craft well, but we cannot really, even if we wanted to. All the orchestral, game and filmmusic around make us feel welcome artistically. Also as topics for technical conversation. Thanks to VI-Control and all engaged souls around.

Freya´s Peace
Gothi and Peter
ToH


----------



## MikeCR (Oct 12, 2022)

Hey, I'm new here too and really appreciate the community. I was actually really surprised to see an active forum still, I thought the internet had moved on from this format. Its a nice nostalgic change from Discord and social media platforms. Keep it up


----------



## Per Boysen (Oct 12, 2022)

I have enjoyed this forum now for ten years. Before that Nick Batzdorf used to send me the VI Magazine as PDFs, and I have always been deeply interested in all kinds of, new or old, instruments. When I was helping out as a beta tester of major music software it was common to discuss the threads here on VI on the closed developer forum to kind of "check the temperature of the market" and I'm sure today's devs are doing this as well  I have learned a lot from posts here, so thank you, everybody!


----------



## Mornats (Oct 12, 2022)

This place sucks, you've all made me spend far too much money.



Just kidding. Well no, you HAVE made me spend too much money but I'll forgive you as so many superbly talented professional composers have made this amateur hobbyist welcome amongst your ranks and have encouraged and inspired me.


----------



## Mike Greene (Oct 12, 2022)

MikeCR said:


> I was actually really surprised to see an active forum still, I thought the internet had moved on from this format.


When I told my brother I was buying a forum, he asked me whether I was planning to buy a Blockbuster store, too.


----------



## ism (Oct 13, 2022)

Mike Greene said:


> When I told my brother I was buying a forum, he asked me whether I was planning to buy a Blockbuster store, too.


Well, if I were selling a forum c. 2020, I'm sure I’d throw in a couple of Blockbusters just to sweeten the deal. Because, I mean, there's really no reason not to.


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 22, 2022)

Just a shout out to Mike, the moderators, and all the VI-Control denizens who have provided technical aid, valuable input regarding potential purchases and best use, and everyday musical camaraderie

It's an appreciation thread, so there. . .


----------



## Lars Hogendoorn (Dec 14, 2022)

ReelToLogic said:


> Welcome and I agree 100% with your comments! I am a member of a few other forums (some are for non-music topics) and the vibe and helpfulness of this forum is by far the nicest of them all. A really nice feeling of community.
> 
> GAS = Gear Acquisition Syndrome and in the case of VI-Contral refers to the never-ending desire for more sample libraries. Can you ever have too many sample libraries?.....


I tried to imagine having too many libraries… Nope. Nada. There is no such thing imho


----------

